# Αγχώδεις Διαταραχές - Φοβίες > Διαταραχές Αποπροσωποποίησης & Αποπραγματοποίησης >  αποπροσωποποιηση ή κατι αλλο?

## boo

καλησπερα παιδια

θελω τη βοηθεια σου απο οσους εχουν αναλογη εμπειρια γιατι θα με βοηθουσαι.
πανε χρονια τωρα που κοιταω τα χερια μου και τα νοιωθω ξενα οτι ειναι κατι ψευτικο και μου ειναι ξενα.οποτε και να τα κοιταω 8 στις 10φορες συμβαιινει ή βγαινω εξω και τα να τα βλεπω ολ αλλοκοτα ψευτικα σαν να βλεπω μια ταινια οπου να μεν λειτουργω αλλα ολα ειναι τελειως μηχανικα σαν να μαι ξενο σωμα εξ.ειναι αυτο αποπροσωποποιηση? και αν ναι πως διορθωνεται? 
ευχαριστω για το χρονο σας!

----------


## akis1

λογικα παρενεργεια απο καποιο φαρμακο ισως να ειναι...... μιλα με τον γιατρο σου.......

----------


## Jakavi

Το έχω πάθει αρκετές φορές ,,,από παρενέργειες φαρμάκων και με α φορά από αυπνια

----------


## Redrose98

Θα σε βοηθήσει ο διαλογισμός ίσως με αυτό το θέμα

----------

